# Lost - "Ji Yeon" - 03/13/2008



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, but the ending threw me for a loop! Was this the first time we saw three tracks at one? Flashback with Jin, island-time, then flash-forward with Sun and Hurley...

So many questions, but my first is this: Was that a grave or just a memorial marker? The engraved date was 9/22/2004, so I'm thinking it was a memorial marker and Jin did not leave the island with Sun - they just told everyone that Jin died in the crash.

(Lima beans. Yuck.)


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Wow, but the ending threw me for a loop! Was this the first time we saw three tracks at one? Flashback with Jin, island-time, then flash-forward with Sun and Hurley...
> 
> So many questions, but my first is this: Was that a grave or just a memorial marker? The engraved date was 9/22/2004, so I'm thinking it was a memorial marker and Jin did not leave the island with Sun - they just told everyone that Jin died in the crash.
> 
> (Lima beans. Yuck.)


Well, the mound itself is what the Korean's (maybe more Asian cultures as well) bury their people in. I spent a year over there while I was in the Army and we called them 'Happy Mounds'. Don't know where the term came from, but that's what they were.

Was Jin actually in there (which was probably your question I'm guessing)? I don't know.

I gotta tell you though...I was disappointed to see Michael as the spy. I KNEW it was going to be him, but it was more fun to believe it was someone else...someone none of us guessed.

Good episode, but after 'The Constant', I find them all to fall short (not by much mind you, but a little I guess).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Remember, there is a cover up .. even Jack went along with it in court. This just tells us that Jin is not one of the Oceanic 6 but Sun is.

Hurley
Kate
Jack
Sayid
Sun
??? (or maybe it really is Aaron)

I will say this is one of those moments where I was truly shocked that the wool was pulled over my eyes. I didn't see the flashback/flashforward combo, but I have a sneaky feeling that it's a very critical "property" of the overall storyline.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> Well, the mound itself is what the Korean's (maybe more Asian cultures as well) bury their people in. I spent a year over there while I was in the Army and we called them 'Happy Mounds'.


Did you learn any Korean? Can you tell me why every time Sun called Jin's name she said something that sounded like "Jin shu shey?" What are the extra syllables for ?



cdc101 said:


> Good episode, but after 'The Constant', I find them all to fall short (not by much mind you, but a little I guess).


That was a high water mark for TV series in general, you can't expect that every week.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I will say this is one of those moments where I was truly shocked that the wool was pulled over my eyes. I didn't see the flashback/flashforward combo, but I have a sneaky feeling that it's a very critical "property" of the overall storyline.


No kidding, completely fooled me too. This show is so excruciatingly yet pleasurably frustrating. I have a feeling that once the producers have watched the final edit of the show they're gleefully giggling at how they've teased us again. I wouldn't have it any other way, though.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

A few weeks ago one of the spoiler sites had a posting about them filming at a Honolulu store with Jin buying a panda. So everybody was sure Jin would be one of the Oceanic 6.



They got me! :lol: 



.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Remember, there is a cover up .. even Jack went along with it in court. This just tells us that Jin is not one of the Oceanic 6 but Sun is.
> 
> Hurley
> Kate
> ...


Maybe Michael? In that case maybe he was the one in the African-American funeral home.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

They had me too with Jin being one of the six, though during the whole Panda buying-Jin getting bumped on the street-someone stealing his cab-Sun's substitute doctor when hers was at a conference-then the drugs she got-then calling for Jin when the Jin lookalike walked by her hospital room door, I thought Ben or Dharma or Widmore was going to steal her baby. But alas my theory went out the door.

So since the note Michael gave to Sayid and Desmond said not to trust the captain, do we believe anything he said? His claim is Ben faked the 815 wreckage, but Michael is saying not to believe him. Is Michael saying that simply because Ben told him it's not true? Or does Michael know it not to be true on his own?

And yeah, where do you get 300+ dead bodies (sadly I forgot the actual number)?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> And yeah, where do you get 300+ dead bodies (sadly I forgot the actual number)?


From The Purge? How long ago was that and could they have preserved the bodies?


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> From The Purge? How long ago was that and could they have preserved the bodies?


The bodies from the Purge are in an open grave - the one that Lock fell into when Ben shot him.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

steve053 said:


> The bodies from the Purge are in an open grave - the one that Lock fell into when Ben shot him.


Right - so much info is pumped at you in this show and you can't keep it all straight and process it in a meaninful way... It's like drinking from a fire hydrant!

But I guess they like it like that - it is a mystery after all.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

chris0 said:


> Did you learn any Korean? Can you tell me why every time Sun called Jin's name she said something that sounded like "Jin shu shey?" What are the extra syllables for ?


I don't know Korean but my guess would be that it's something like the "Son" that is added to all Japanese names. If Jin were Japanese his name in Japanese would be "Jin Son", or actually I believe it would be his last name then son.

I did not take the time to read the entire page but this Wikipedia page explains a bit on how Koreans address each other. Apparently it is rude to only call one by their given name. So just calling him "Jin" would be rude for Sun to do. Since his name is "Jin-Soo Kwon" that is probably what she's saying but the captioning only shows "Jin".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_name

Also if you look in the "Trivia" section of his Lostpedia page you'll see his name can also be pronounced "Kwon Chin-Su"

http://lostpedia.com/wiki/Jin-Soo_Kwon#Trivia [Spoilers for those who have not seen the episode on the page]


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

steve053 said:


> The bodies from the Purge are in an open grave - the one that Lock fell into when Ben shot him.


And weren't they all just skeleton remains? Surely the victims of 815 wouldn't be reduced to skeletons yet after just 3-4 months submerged.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I don't know Korean but my guess would be that it's something like the "Son" that is added to all Japanese names. If Jin were Japanese his name in Japanese would be "Jin Son", or actually I believe it would be his last name then son.
> 
> I did not take the time to read the entire page but this Wikipedia page explains a bit on how Koreans address each other. Apparently it is rude to only call one by their given name. So just calling him "Jin" would be rude for Sun to do.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_name


Ah, you are very wise, RunnerFL Son.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> And weren't they all just skeleton remains? Surely the victims of 815 wouldn't be reduced to skeletons yet after just 3-4 months submerged.


Unless they were burned up in the crash.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Unless they were burned up in the crash.


But the footage of the crash showed the plane fairly intact at the bottom of the ocean, like it sank like a boat. Plus the pilot was not in a skeleton state.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, they got me also. I even was thinking the whole time that Jin really looked young all cleaned up and with shorter hair yet I "knew" he must have been one of the 6 with Sun. Instead, they clearly had him looking young on purpose.

Also, looking back, it makes much more sense as to how important it was to get a panda rather than just being there.

Also, the phone was huge. Much larger than anything you see now or even in 2004.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> The engraved date was 9/22/2004, so I'm thinking it was a memorial marker and Jin did not leave the island with Sun - they just told everyone that Jin died in the crash.


Something seemed oddly familiar about that date, so I checked the Lost episodes list. Sure enough, that was the air date of the pilot or, in this case, the date the pilot fell out of the air :eek2: . I'm guessing many will choose to stay after they learn the island's secret, while others (Gin?) will give up their chance to leave for the sake of others (lower case).

The date next to the presumed date of passing, Nov 27 1974, seems about right for a birthdate. What about the date by itself on the left side of the tombstone, March 20, 1980?


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> Something seemed oddly familiar about that date, so I checked the Lost episodes list. Sure enough, that was the air date of the pilot or, in this case, the date the pilot fell out of the air :eek2 . I'm guessing many will choose to stay after they learn the island's secret, while others (Gin?) will give up their chance to leave for the sake of others (lower case).
> 
> The date next to the presumed date of passing, Nov 27 1974, seems about right for a birthdate. What about the date by itself on the left side of the tombstone, March 20, 1980?


 I AM JUST AS CONFUSED NOW AS I HAVE BEEN FROM THE BEGINING!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I will say this is one of those moments where I was truly shocked that the wool was pulled over my eyes. I didn't see the flashback/flashforward combo, but I have a sneaky feeling that it's a very critical "property" of the overall storyline.


Nope, didn't really buy it here - two reasons. 
1. It just didn't seem to flow right, to me at least, that the Jin scenes were in the same timeline as Sun. 
spoiler just in case...


Spoiler



2. They alway have that sound when they go to a flashback, but not when they go to a flashforward. Where this got a bit confusing is that they did forward and back intermixed but I knew something had to be a flashback in there and since sun was preggers it was unlikely her.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> So since the note Michael gave to Sayid and Desmond said not to trust the captain, do we believe anything he said?


You are assuming Michael is the one who left the note. Probably a safe assumption but not definite.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> What about the date by itself on the left side of the tombstone, March 20, 1980?


I assumed this date to be Sun's birth date with her date of death to be added when it's appropriate ..


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I assumed this date to be Sun's birth date with her date of death to be added when it's appropriate ..


I assume the same thing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You know, it just dawned on me that on the beach Jin actually said "That man is dead" referring to himself pre-crash .. Sheesh how did I not see it :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> You know, it just dawned on me that on the beach Jin actually said "That man is dead" referring to himself pre-crash .. Sheesh how did I not see it :lol:


That's something I picked up on and was going to mention it to my wife as we watched but whenever I come up with things like that she laughs at me and says "you're reading into it too much!" :lol:


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> You know, it just dawned on me that on the beach Jin actually said "That man is dead" referring to himself pre-crash .. Sheesh how did I not see it :lol:


Who did you think he was referring to?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Who did you think he was referring to?


If he was thinking what I was, it wasn't a question of who he was referring to (himself) but that he said he was dead... some kind of foreshadowing...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Who did you think he was referring to?


He was referring to the man he used to be, Sun's Father's hit man.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> He was referring to the man he used to be, Sun's Father's hit man.


Right, on the surface, but deeper than that is the postulation that he is really dead... the whole island/time travel/plane crash thing...


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> i Am Just As Confused Now As I Have Been From The Begining!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

Ehen Sun"s baby was born the Doctor said it was a girl but later when(whoever) brought the panda they said it was a boy. What's up with that?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Old Tv Watcher said:


> Ehen Sun"s baby was born the Doctor said it was a girl but later when(whoever) brought the panda they said it was a boy. What's up with that?


That was different scene - Jin was in the flashback giving the panda to one of Sun's father's clients for the birth of his grandson. Sun was in the flashforward having her daughter.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> So many questions, but my first is this: Was that a grave or just a memorial marker? The engraved date was 9/22/2004, so I'm thinking it was a memorial marker


But knowing Hurley and Sun are part of the six, they know Jin didn't die in the crash. So either he is still alive on the island, or he dies on the island. I think he must have died since if they knew he was still alive, why would they need to go "visit" him at the cemetary? If he is alive, the could have just lit a candle and said a few thoughts about how they missed him.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> If he was thinking what I was, it wasn't a question of who he was referring to (himself) but that he said he was dead... some kind of foreshadowing...





RunnerFL said:


> He was referring to the man he used to be, Sun's Father's hit man.


I know that. I was asking Doug who he thought Jin was referring to. Doug's post that I quoted made it sound like Doug thought Jin was referring to somebody else.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> But knowing Hurley and Sun are part of the six, they know Jin didn't die in the crash. So either he is still alive on the island, or he dies on the island. I think he must have died since if they knew he was still alive, why would they need to go "visit" him at the cemetary? If he is alive, the could have just lit a candle and said a few thoughts about how they missed him.


Not if they're to keep up the story that everyone else believes that they are the only 6 alive - they need to maintain appearances I guess.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> But knowing Hurley and Sun are part of the six, they know Jin didn't die in the crash. So either he is still alive on the island, or he dies on the island. I think he must have died since if they knew he was still alive, why would they need to go "visit" him at the cemetary? If he is alive, the could have just lit a candle and said a few thoughts about how they missed him.


Yeah.. My guess is Jin gives his life for Sun and that is how she gets off the island. 


Spoiler



They do say someone will die next week. Perhaps it is Jin given his life so that Sun can get to the boat and live.



Personally I thought the ending was going a bit to fair in the misleading.... Made it a bit more confusing and was not necessary..... Great Season so far... hmmm.. thought of Ben having the power to stage a plane crash in the ocean... So if this is true.. Who is Ben Really... and where does that put Jacob and why did Jacob say... Help me...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> If he was thinking what I was, it wasn't a question of who he was referring to (himself) but that he said he was dead... some kind of foreshadowing...


you've got it .. and yes, I realize that Jin was referring to the "mean" him was dead and not that he was really dead. However, there's no way the writer's added that line by accident .. He was also foreshadowing what was to come.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Personally I thought the ending was going a bit to fair in the misleading.... Made it a bit more confusing and was not necessary..... Great Season so far... hmmm.. thought of Ben having the power to stage a plane crash in the ocean... So if this is true.. Who is Ben Really... and where does that put Jacob and why did Jacob say... Help me...


I'm still trying to figure out what makes $3.2 million important ..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what makes $3.2 million important ..


There's so many little things in this show that just drive you nuts!!


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> And yeah, where do you get 300+ dead bodies (sadly I forgot the actual number)?


Numbers? "The numbers are bad!" The passenger count is 324 dead. If you ever forget, you can calculate it. First, the sum of the evil numbers is 108, like the number of minutes between button presses in The Swan. 108 times 3 is 324. Why 3? My guess is that they chose a multiple because 108 is a light load for a jumbo jet, but 3 times that is more reasonable.

With all the cutting between Sun in the hospital and Jin rushing to get there, I was pretty certain by the end of the show that they would not end up at the same hospital. It was a good tease, but they played it just a little too long. Still, I didn't know it was Jin's flashback, so they got me too!

While that was a good surprise, the appearance of Michael on the ship was a complete anti-climax. It would have shocked me if it had been _anyone_ else we know. He's the only character who could logically be there.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Right, on the surface, but deeper than that is the postulation that he is really dead... the whole island/time travel/plane crash thing...


I'm still not buying into the theory that the island is in it's own time separate from the rest of the world. I think it's just crossing the "bubble border" that messes with time, everything else on either side of it is in regular time.

As for the future (2007?) I also think, well am starting to suspect, that Jin gets off the island but is working with Ben as Sayid is. They both have similar "talents." I don't think Sayid really wants to live the life of a hit man as he's doing, but he made a deal with Ben to protect the island and those left behind on it. I think Jin made the same kind of deal. At least I hope so, I like Jin and don't want to see him die. 

It's good to see Jin speaking more English. It's probably a bit of a relief for Daniel Day Kim as English is his native tongue and he had to learn Korean for the role.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

chris0 said:


> I'm still not buying into the theory that the island is in it's own time separate from the rest of the world. I think it's just crossing the "bubble border" that messes with time, everything else on either side of it is in regular time.
> 
> As for the future (2007?) I also think, well am starting to suspect, that Jin gets off the island but is working with Ben as Sayid is. They both have similar "talents." I don't think Sayid really wants to live the life of a hit man as he's doing, but he made a deal with Ben to protect the island and those left behind on it. I think Jin made the same kind of deal. At least I hope so, I like Jin and don't want to see him die.
> 
> It's good to see Jin speaking more English. It's probably a bit of a relief for Daniel Day Kim as English is his native tongue and he had to learn Korean for the role.


Do you actually watch the show? From your comments it doesn't appear you pay attention to much.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Old Tv Watcher said:


> Ehen Sun"s baby was born the Doctor said it was a girl but later when(whoever) brought the panda they said it was a boy. What's up with that?


Maybe you should watch the episode a few more times.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Do you actually watch the show? From your comments it doesn't appear you pay attention to much.


Eesh. Yes, I watch the show. What about my comments makes you think I don't? Is it because I don't buy into the theory you do that "Island time is 1996, the boat is in 2004 and the real world is in 2008 (now)?" I get that the show plays around with time, and people would like to take it further by coming up with wild theories that attempt to explain things on the show, but nothing I've seen puts Island time at 1996. If you can point to a scene or scenes that show the island is in 1996 I'll reconsider.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

chris0 said:


> Eesh. Yes, I watch the show. What about my comments makes you think I don't? Is it because I don't buy into the theory you do that "Island time is 1996, the boat is in 2004 and the real world is in 2008 (now)?" I get that the show plays around with time, and people would like to take it further by coming up with wild theories that attempt to explain things on the show, but nothing I've seen puts Island time at 1996. If you can point to a scene or scenes that show the island is in 1996 I'll reconsider.


I agree. The new people launched that mini-missile from the boat to the island and it showed up 31 minutes later. That would mean the island is 31 minutes behind the time of the boat, not 8 years behind.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

reweiss said:


> I agree. The new people launched that mini-missile from the boat to the island and it showed up 31 minutes later. That would mean the island is 31 minutes behind the time of the boat, not 8 years behind.


That's not what I'm saying, either. I believe the island time is in the same moment the boat and the rest of the world are. I think the 31 minute discrepancy with the missle happened as it crossed some weird border or bubble on it's way to the island.

The fact that Charlie was able to have a conversation with Penny in the underwater station and there have been numerous conversations using the sat phone between people on the island and people on the boat indicate that the island, boat and the rest of the world are in the same moment. I don't know how any of that would be possible if the island were years behind everything else.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Maybe you should watch the episode a few more times.


 You're right! I'll watch the "enhanced " show next week. I fell asleep during some of the show!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

chris0 said:


> Eesh. Yes, I watch the show. What about my comments makes you think I don't? Is it because I don't buy into the theory you do that "Island time is 1996, the boat is in 2004 and the real world is in 2008 (now)?" I get that the show plays around with time, and people would like to take it further by coming up with wild theories that attempt to explain things on the show, but nothing I've seen puts Island time at 1996. If you can point to a scene or scenes that show the island is in 1996 I'll reconsider.


Speaking of Jin being dead. Perhaps you missed the tombstone with the date of the crash on it. He's dead in the reality that Sun and Hurley et al are in. The island is at a different time or a different timeline where he is not dead. He didn't come back and then die later, he died, like everyone but the 6 did on 9-22-04. At least as far as the realtime world is concerned.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

We all watch shows in different ways due to life circumstances .. There is no right or wrong way to watch a show.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Speaking of Jin being dead. Perhaps you missed the tombstone with the date of the crash on it. He's dead in the reality that Sun and Hurley et al are in. The island is at a different time or a different timeline where he is not dead. He didn't come back and then die later, he died, like everyone but the 6 did on 9-22-04. At least as far as the realtime world is concerned.


As I've explained, that's where you and I differ. I don't think there are different realities or times or any of that stuff. It's probable that everyone who was on that plane has a tombstone somewhere because the world thought they were all dead. Funerals might have even been held for some of the "Oceanic 6" before they returned. It doesn't mean they're all dead.

If what you say is true then there's a reality where everyone dies, one where everyone but the 6 die (how did they survive by themselves, especially against the Others?) one where everyone but the 6 and Sayid and Ben are dead, etc. That's just way, way too far out there for me to buy into. I don't think it's nearly that complicated or far fetched.

Until the producers tell us exactly what's going on, which won't be for a few years, there is no way to know exactly what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

and we have fun here discussing it and opening each other's minds to different points of view... remember, this is _supposed _to be fun, right??


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I admit the time differences going to and from the island has me confused. I think the island is just 38 minutes (or whatever the number was) behind real time. The reason for this is because Desmond has been on the island for 3 years. Also, Penny has been looking for him for 3 years. 

Also, I believe the date on the left side of the headstone is Sun's birthday, as she would be buried with him when she dies.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> Also, I believe the date on the left side of the headstone is Sun's birthday, as she would be buried with him when she dies.


You are correct.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> I admit the time differences going to and from the island has me confused. I think the island is just 38 minutes (or whatever the number was) behind real time. The reason for this is because Desmond has been on the island for 3 years. Also, Penny has been looking for him for 3 years.


I think the island is in real-time, otherwise those on the island couldn't communicate with those on the ship in real-time. The problem with this is that it took the missile 38 minutes to travel from the ship to the island, when the ship-board tracking equipment showed it had been delivered in real-time while the operator was talking with Farraday. The other problem is that it took the chopper pilot, Desmond, and Sayid a day and a half to make it back to the ship from the island, yet as far as the travelers were concerned, not that much time had passed. Sayid even commented on it, saying it was just dark, and how is it suddenly daylight. I don't understand it ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> I gotta tell you though...I was disappointed to see Michael as the spy. I KNEW it was going to be him, but it was more fun to believe it was someone else...someone none of us guessed.


Agreed.



Doug Brott said:


> I will say this is one of those moments where I was truly shocked that the wool was pulled over my eyes. I didn't see the flashback/flashforward combo,


I wasn't shocked, because I knew something was going on, it just took me awhile to figure it out.

At first when he lost the Panda, I thought he was going to get hit by a truck. When he went back to get the second Panda, I thought he was going to get shot (robbery or something).

I just couldn't figure out what getting the Panda (and re-getting the Panda) Why would it have to be a Panda for his daughter? And if it did have to be a Panda, why wouldn't they have bought it months before? Just seemed like a really strange thing, so I knew something was up.

When Sun was calling for Jin and that other Asian guy passed by the door, I thought that was going to be Jin. Like a different Jin. maybe this flashforward was 10 years in the future and she was now with a different guy named Jin. That's when I figured out that Jin's piece was a flashback. It just hit me right then tha Jin was already dead and Sun was a bit out of it.

Anyway, I thought it was a pretty good episode, but not great


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I think the island is in real-time, otherwise those on the island couldn't communicate with those on the ship in real-time. The problem with this is that it took the missile 38 minutes to travel from the ship to the island, when the ship-board tracking equipment showed it had been delivered in real-time while the operator was talking with Farraday. The other problem is that it took the chopper pilot, Desmond, and Sayid a day and a half to make it back to the ship from the island, yet as far as the travelers were concerned, not that much time had passed. Sayid even commented on it, saying it was just dark, and how is it suddenly daylight. I don't understand it ...


THe "phone" that looks like nothing anyone has ever seen, is actually a phone that can communicate between timelines.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> THe "phone" that looks like nothing anyone has ever seen, is actually a phone that can communicate between timelines.


ha ha ha ha ha

I'm not trying to belittle anyone, and I'll admit that pretty much any theory is still possible at this time, but that's the funniest thing I've ever seen you post.

Edit: Maybe it is from the future. I just tried googling for images of it and realized it has a touch screen, maybe it's satellite iPhone. I'd guess one that's been hacked to work outside the AT&T network.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I just couldn't figure out what getting the Panda (and re-getting the Panda) Why would it have to be a Panda for his daughter? And if it did have to be a Panda, why wouldn't they have bought it months before? Just seemed like a really strange thing, so I knew something was up.


Even after finding out the Panda was for his bosses kid, I'm still not sure why it had to be a Panda.

And something that no one has mentioned here...Where did Lawnmower Man go with the helicopter? Did he go and drop someone else off on the island? Where else could he go?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

chris0 said:


> Even after finding out the Panda was for his bosses kid, I'm still not sure why it had to be a Panda.


It was for the Chines ambassador on behalf of Jin's employer, Paik Industries, and panda's have special significance to the Chinese. Paik was currying favors with the ambassador...


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> It was for the Chines ambassador on behalf of Jin's employer, Paik Industries, and panda's have special significance to the Chinese. Paik was currying favors with the ambassador...


Aah, thanks. Makes sense.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ebaltz said:



> THe "phone" that looks like nothing anyone has ever seen, is actually a phone that can communicate between timelines.


Oh brother...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

chris0 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> I'm not trying to belittle anyone, and I'll admit that pretty much any theory is still possible at this time, but that's the funniest thing I've ever seen you post.
> 
> Edit: Maybe it is from the future. I just tried googling for images of it and realized it has a touch screen, maybe it's satellite iPhone. I'd guess one that's been hacked to work outside the AT&T network.


Okay you write it down. They have speant a lot of time discussing and showing us the phone and talking about special numbers to call etc... There is more to it, wait and see.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Okay you write it down. They have speant a lot of time discussing and showing us the phone and talking about special numbers to call etc... There is more to it, wait and see.


That doesn't mean it can call through time! They've made a big deal about the phone because it's the first time, other than Charlie in the underwater station, that the Losties have been able to contact people off the island. It's a big deal for them. Speaking of the underwater station, since Charlie was able to speak with Penny, does that mean that the underwater station, which was built who knows when by the Dharma folk, has a radio that can communicate between timelines too?

OK, I'll write that down if you write down that I say island time=boat time=real world time, not counting flash forwards obviously. Whenever an episode airs that proves one of us right that person can come on here and gloat his little heart out without the other one complaining. Deal?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

chris0 said:


> And something that no one has mentioned here...Where did Lawnmower Man go with the helicopter? Did he go and drop someone else off on the island? Where else could he go?


I think that they went to the only place that they can go .. the Island. Presumably to pick up more passengers. Sayid and Desmond are off .. somehow the rest of the Oceanic six have to get off. Will they be using the helicopter or whatever method Ben used to have is picture taken (and grab Locke's Dad) off-Island?


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

While this and the last episode have been very good, I'm constantly thinking of one thing:
Some poor guy tied up in a shack with a grenade in his mouth.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Hah!!! Funny comment _ladannen_. My exact thoughts. Hopefully that plot line will be resolved soon and not left hanging during the break.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Some other things to ponder:

Sayid said the boat was not moving and the captain said if you say so.
Blood on the wall of Sayid and Desmond's new quarters.
Is Michael the one who left the note and opened the door?
If he is, do they trust his note to "not trust the captain"?
If he is not, who is helping them, or appearing to help them?
And why did Hurley say "Good" that no other Oceanic 6 were coming to see Sun?


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Some other things to ponder:
> 
> Blood on the wall of Sayid and Desmond's new quarters.


Looks like the crew are offing themselves for some reason. But like the Doc said, "That shouldn't still be there."



Supramom2000 said:


> Is Michael the one who left the note and opened the door?


It would appear so.



Supramom2000 said:


> And why did Hurley say "Good" that no other Oceanic 6 were coming to see Sun?


I think Jin is alive and in the real world in the future. I think he's there in secret, possibly working for Ben but maybe working for Widmore, and the Survivors know he's alive but supposed to remain hidden. That's why Hurley was glad he didn't show up.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Why can't the people on the boat see the island?

At 40 miles, at sea level, you would need the island to be around 1100 feet high to see it. I would think a couple of those peaks would exceed 1100'.

And since I haven't seen it mentioned, where is time on the second island? Does it follow the main island or the rest of the world?


As for the phone that can communicate between timelines, we already have those. I can call my friend in CA who is 3 hours later than the east coast.:lol:


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Perhaps Michael is NOT the spy. We're lead to believe that he is but there's no guarantee of that.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

durl said:


> Perhaps Michael is NOT the spy. We're lead to believe that he is but there's no guarantee of that.


That's what I am thinking. But only because Lost never makes it so easy for us. However, I could be completely over-thinking it.

What are people's theories on Jin being dead or not? His tombstone had the date of death as the date of the plane crashing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Jin is still alive and well on the Island .. at least in Flash Forward time when he is shown as dead .. I do wonder if he'll ever get off of the Island, though.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm with Doug. Outside of the Oceanic 6, I think most of the survivors are still alive and on the island, but they're "captive" and can't leave. Either the island won't let them (smoke monster's cousin - crazy "time wave"?) or they volunteered to stay or Locke/Ben combine forces to trick the "Six" that they all died so that the "Six" leave and bring back to Widmore some story about the island not being viable for exploitation ..


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

The only reason why I would think Jin is actually dead is th efact that Hurley went with Sun to teh grave. If he was actually alive somewhere, why bother?

But then again, maybe knowing he is alive and you can't get to him makes it worse? You never can tell with this show. lol


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lee L said:


> The only reason why I would think Jin is actually dead is th efact that Hurley went with Sun to teh grave. If he was actually alive somewhere, why bother?
> 
> But then again, maybe knowing he is alive and you can't get to him makes it worse? You never can tell with this show. lol


I thought Hurley did not look very sad at the grave. And everything Sun said, while heartwrenching, did not actually state that Jin was dead. She said things like how much she missed him, etc. Of course, all things you would say if the love of your life was dead, but still, no words about being dead or how he died. I think I might have been saying something like "why did you have to die before our baby was born?"


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lee L said:


> The only reason why I would think Jin is actually dead is th efact that Hurley went with Sun to teh grave. If he was actually alive somewhere, why bother?
> 
> But then again, maybe knowing he is alive and you can't get to him makes it worse? You never can tell with this show. lol


I think it all goes back to keeping up the appearances. Why did Jack lie for Kate in court three epsiodes ago.. and say those things about the people on the island...


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Speaking of Jin being dead. Perhaps you missed the tombstone with the date of the crash on it. He's dead in the reality that Sun and Hurley et al are in. The island is at a different time or a different timeline where he is not dead. He didn't come back and then die later, he died, like everyone but the 6 did on 9-22-04. At least as far as the realtime world is concerned.


If Jin died on 9-22-04, he can't be the father of Sun's baby as she conceived on the island per Juliette.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

steve053 said:


> If Jin died on 9-22-04, he can't be the father of Sun's baby as she conceived on the island per Juliette.


That does create a bit of a paradox, doesn't it .. ergo, Jin must be alive


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> That does create a bit of a paradox, doesn't it .. ergo, Jin must be alive


took the words right out of my mouth. well, all but "ergo". :grin:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was one who brought up the 9-22-04 date, but certainly don't believe Jin died on that date - just that the O6 decided to tell everyone that Jin died on that date. As far as the rest of the world is concerned, Sun could have conceived just prior to the crash.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I believe Jin is alive on the island. The thought has passed through my mind, though, if SUN knows that he's alive. (overthinking....alternate timeline stuff...)

They could say that Sun got pregnant right before the flight to make it fit the crash timeline.


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

durl said:


> I believe Jin is alive on the island. The thought has passed through my mind, though, if SUN knows that he's alive. (overthinking....alternate timeline stuff...)


I think he's alive. After Sun says things to him at the graveside, when she finished, she smiled slightly, at the very end. I think they had to go to the graveside in order to continue with the lie of everyone else being dead, besides the Oceanic 6. Just my thoughts, but Sun definitely smiled at the end. Also, she and Hurley were not as sorrowful when they met at the apartment, before they went to the "show grave."


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> You're right! I'll watch the "enhanced " show next week. I fell asleep during some of the show!


Is it on this week? I thought I saw a different show at 8pm (pacific)


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry, no enhanced episode this week, only the new one at 9:00 ET.
But with a good internet connection you can see it at abc.com in HD.
http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing?lid=ABCCOMGlobalMenu&lpos=FEP


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I just couldn't figure out what getting the Panda (and re-getting the Panda) Why would it have to be a Panda for his daughter? And if it did have to be a Panda, why wouldn't they have bought it months before? Just seemed like a really strange thing, so I knew something was up.


Plus - he was already on his way to the hospital when he got the call, which he never actually took because he broke the phone. Sun's trip to the hospital was an emergency, unplanned. I even considered that he had already been notified that she was going, but then, why would he stop off for a Panda?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> Plus - he was already on his way to the hospital when he got the call, which he never actually took because he broke the phone. Sun's trip to the hospital was an emergency, unplanned. I even considered that he had already been notified that she was going, but then, why would he stop off for a Panda?


Sun was a flash-forward, Jin was a flash-back. The panda was a congratulations gift from Jin's father-in-law to the Chinese ambassador for the birth of a son. That's why Jin was in a panic to get a panda. Jin said when he was leaving the hospital that he'd only been married two months.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> Sun was a flash-forward, Jin was a flash-back. The panda was a congratulations gift from Jin's father-in-law to the Chinese ambassador for the birth of a son. That's why Jin was in a panic to get a panda. Jin said when he was leaving the hospital that he'd only been married two months.


Yep, I got that, but not until that moment. They were trying to make it seem like the same event, especially with the phone call - but that's the one thing that didn't make sense to me in that scenario, yet I didn't figure it out at the time.


----------

